# Diablo 3un monatliche Kosten?



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr denk, ob Diablo3 auch monatliche Gebühren besitzen soll wie WoW?? Ich persönlich denke Nein, da es ja nich wie bei WoW andauern neuen Content geben wird.


----------



## Stress0056 (29. Juni 2008)

LOL Bist du blöd oder was? 

Dass  ist Ein Singelplayer Spiel? hast du schon mal Singelplayer Spiele gekauft wo man dan noch pro monat Bezhalen muss? lol Blöde frage die Du ihr Stellst^^


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Da es ausdrücklich erwähnt wurde, dass Diablo III kein MMO werden soll, wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine monatlichen Kosten geben. Wenn man bedenkt, welchen Schritt Warcraft III auf WoW war, ist der vergleichsweise harmlose Übergang von Diablo II auf Diablo III sicherlich nicht mit Gebühren versehen. Ansonsten würden sich schon im Vorfeld Leute darüber beschweren, gerade die, die den Vorgänger online gespielt haben. Wie ich, z.B. ^^


so far...


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> LOL Bist du blöd oder was?
> 
> Dass  ist Ein Singelplayer Spiel? hast du schon mal Singelplayer Spiele gekauft wo man dan noch pro monat Bezhalen muss? lol Blöde frage die Du ihr Stellst^^


nein ich bin nicht blöde, ich denke zB an Hellgate London da ist auch Singleplayer+monatliche Kosten                    erst denken ,dann posten


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juni 2008)

HG:L ist ein MMO MIT SinglePlayer-Modus.


----------



## Briester (29. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> LOL Bist du blöd oder was?
> 
> Dass  ist Ein Singelplayer Spiel? hast du schon mal Singelplayer Spiele gekauft wo man dan noch pro monat Bezhalen muss? lol Blöde frage die Du ihr Stellst^^



@Stress0056: Hätte ich hier irgendetwas zu melden würde ich dir für deine antwort erstmal eine Forensperre verpassen

Zurück zur Frage: Ich denke auch nicht dass es monatl. Kosten geben wird. Dies würde im gegensatz zu D1 und speziell D2 stehen, und passt eben nicht in die Reihe.


----------



## Olfmo (29. Juni 2008)

Die selbe Frage habe ich mir hier auch gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tendenz hier scheint eher in die Richtung zu gehen, dass die meisten glauben das battle.net bleibt kostenlos (was mich natürlich freuen würde).

Was ich mich allerdings frage: Wieso ist sich Blizzard so sicher, dass ihnen von WoW nicht die Kunden abwandern werden?

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass D3 nächstes Jahr erscheint - vermutlich wohl nach WotLK - dann sollte man doch meinen dass viele Leute von WoW genug haben, so wie es ja auch jetzt schon teilweise der Fall ist. Außerdem scheint es mir so, dass viele aus der WoW-Community hier früher mal Diablo 2 gespielt haben und ich denke doch, dass einige dann wieder zu D3 wechseln würden, immerhin ist es kostenlos und zumindest wenn man es mit D2 vergleicht scheint mri das Spielprinzip im Lategame nicht so unterschiedlich, zumindest was die Itemjagd angeht (man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich mich hier völlig irre, ich hab nie WoW gespielt).

Trifft dies also zu, werden auf jeden Fall einige der WoW-Kunden zu D3 wechseln und damit werden Blizzard natürlich die monatlichen Kosten wegfallen, auch wenn sie durch den Verkauf von D3 sicherlich gut was einnehmen werden. Bei D2 haben sie es geschafft das langfristig zu kompensieren, bei immer steigenden Entwicklungskosten und - aufwand von Spielen frage ich mich aber, ob das in Zukunft auch noch so sein wird.


----------



## Capaal (29. Juni 2008)

Oh ich freu mich schon so auf d3
die vids auf buffed sind ja echt ma der hammer ...und zum thread: Nein keine Abokosten


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Berechtigter Einwand von meinem Vorvorposter... allerdings kann man das schlecht ohne Antwort so stehen lassen...

Schau dir mal als Vergleich die Quantität von Diablo II und WoW. Klar, zwischen den Spielen liegen Jahre der Entwicklung, aber WoW ist darauf ausgelegt, einen einzigen Spieler so lange wie möglich an das Spiel zu fesseln, damit weiterhin Geld verdient wird. Diablo III wird wahrscheinlich nicht in diese Kerbe schlagen, sondern wie seine beiden Vorgänger nur auf begrenzte Spielzeit (wenn diese auch ungleich länger als bei normalen Single-Player-Spielen sein wird) setzten. Durch die Zufallsgenerierung der Gegenstände wird sich der neue Inhalt des Spieles von selbst die Ehre geben, Blizzard muss im Endeffekt nichts machen, als nachzupatchen, wo zu patchen ist, der Rest macht der Spieler, nicht der Entwickler. Oder denkst du, dass Starcraft, aufgrund seines riesen Erfolges ebenfalls ein MMO als Fortsetzung spendiert bekommt? Blizzard hat es mit WoW vorgemacht, das Warcraft-Universum in begehbare Formen gesteckt, dafür aber eine ganz eigene Tasche aufgemacht. Da dies für Diablo III nicht der Fall ist, sehe ich auch keine Kosten auf die Spieler zukommen. 

so far..


----------



## divmaster (29. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> LOL Bist du blöd oder was?
> 
> Dass  ist Ein Singelplayer Spiel? hast du schon mal Singelplayer Spiele gekauft wo man dan noch pro monat Bezhalen muss? lol Blöde frage die Du ihr Stellst^^



Gewöhnt euch doch mal einen besseren Ton an!

Wie kommst du darauf das das ein Solo Spiel werden soll? Natürlich wird D3 online gespielt....


----------



## LeBeau (29. Juni 2008)

Wie auf golem.de zu lesen ist.



			
				Golem.de schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders wichtig ist für Blizzard übrigens der Coop-Modus, der über das *auch künftig kostenlos nutzbare Battle.net* laufen soll. "_Für uns ist die Solospielerkampagne das gleiche wie die Coop-Kampange, nur dass der Spieler darin Einzeln antritt_", so Wilson. Die Engine unterstützt derzeit Gruppengrößen von bis zu acht Spielern, aber laut Wilson macht es mit weniger Teilnehmern mehr Spaß, weswegen die finale Anzahl erst später festgelegt wird.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

das ist aber nur auf das battlenet bezogen undd as war schon immer kostenlos ... aber ich denke auch nicht das es welche geben wird ... da wie schon öfters gesagt es ist kein MMO


----------



## soefsn (29. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr denk, ob Diablo3 auch monatliche Gebühren besitzen soll wie WoW?? Ich persönlich denke Nein, da es ja nich wie bei WoW andauern neuen Content geben wird.



Das ist eine normale Frage gewesen ! Ich denke das der User wohl ein Recht auf eine ordentliche Antwort hat oder ? Wenn du was nicht weißt und hier nachfragst fragen wir dich doch auch nicht ob du blöd bist oder ? Sorry aber das muss nicht sein.

Ich denke nicht das bei Diablo 3 mit monatlichen kosten zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Lord Malador von Harogath (29. Juni 2008)

Bei Diablo III wird ganz sicher nichts im Monat kosten. Das sag ich mal weil man es im Singleplayer spielt und es keine richtigen Server sondern nur das Battle.net gibt.
Battle.net war immer kostenlos und das wird es auch bleiben. Da bin ich mir einfach sicher!

Und diese Sachen wie : "bist du blöd???" und so weiter bitte unterlassen. Ihr wart doch auch mal neu und wusstet nicht grad viel. Das war einfach nur eine normale Frage von den Threadsteller.

Man liest sich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

DIII wird sicherlich auch wieder übers battle.net laufen und so bleibt es halt kostenlos


----------



## Stress0056 (29. Juni 2008)

divmaster schrieb:


> Gewöhnt euch doch mal einen besseren Ton an!
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf das das ein Solo Spiel werden soll? Natürlich wird D3 online gespielt....




Ja Aber Es ISt Singeplayer Game mit Mulitiplayer Modus? oder Wie Zum Beischil cod 4 Singelplayer Und Muttilplayer es Ist meher Auf Singelplayer Aus...... und Nich nur aus im net zu spielen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ja Aber Es ISt Singeplayer Game mit Mulitiplayer Modus? oder Wie Zum Beischil cod 4 Singelplayer Und Muttilplayer es Ist meher Auf Singelplayer Aus...... und Nich nur aus im net zu spielen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jap vollkommen richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Gebühren = gut, Gebühren = selfowned, zum. bei nem single -/multiplayergame (was soviel heißt, dass es auch eine solo kampagne gibt)


----------



## Netskater (29. Juni 2008)

> LOL Bist du blöd oder was?
> 
> Dass ist Ein Singelplayer Spiel? hast du schon mal Singelplayer Spiele gekauft wo man dan noch pro monat Bezhalen muss? lol Blöde frage die Du ihr Stellst^^



Wo ist die von mir gewünschte Ignofunktion?


D3 wird bestimmt ein Mulitiplayer werden wie D2, obs noch noch eine Solofunktion hat....glaub eher
weniger da ja eh fast alle I-NET haben.

Durch einpatchen neuer Spielinhalte kann man sicherlich Abogebühren nehmen.

Da Schneefluch aber auf Ausgewogenheit achten wird, werden die auch nicht nicht Abo Markt ansprechen wollen - aber bei Schneefluch weiss man halt nie..kommt auf die gesamte Marktlage drauf an, von daher eher NEIN.


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> D3 wird bestimmt ein Mulitiplayer werden wie D2, obs noch noch eine Solofunktion hat....glaub eher
> weniger da ja eh fast alle I-NET haben.


Das wäre meiner Meinung nach ziemlich dreist von Blizzard, ich meine ich würd es zwar online spielen, aber es gibt auch heute noch Leute ohne Internet. Diese Käufer würden ihnen ja durch die Lappen gehen, deshalb denke ich, dass ein SP enthalten ist.

An monatliche Kosten glaube ich aber auch nicht, da kann ich mich den Vorpostern anschließen.


----------



## DunCrow (29. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> LOL Bist du blöd oder was?
> 
> Dass  ist Ein Singelplayer Spiel? hast du schon mal Singelplayer Spiele gekauft wo man dan noch pro monat Bezhalen muss? lol Blöde frage die Du ihr Stellst^^



Deine Eltern sollten dir mal den Hintern versohlen.

@TOPIC

Das b.net wird meines wissens für D3 überarbeitet und es wird sicher ein paar neue Features geben.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es kostenpflichtig wird.


----------



## Scoo (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn Diablo 3 in irgenteiner art etwas bietet wofür man bezahlen muß dann kann sich Blizzard zu anfang schon mal viele käufer abschminken.

Hellgate london ist der beste beweiß wie man es auf keinen Fall macht.

Wenn Blizzard es so macht wie bei Diablo 2 ist es die beste Lösung.


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

ich glaub eher ned wir ja wahrs. wieder über battlenet laufen


----------



## StobbartSTAR (29. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3 wird über das Battle.net gespielt(wird sogar so auf der messe gesagt das es über BNET gespielt wird) wie Starcraft und Warcraft und außerdem hat es einen Singleplayer Modus also KANN es keine mtl. gebühren haben.

Bitte /closed diesen Thread und alle anderen die diese mtl. gebühren frage haben ! -.-


----------



## NightlinerSGS (29. Juni 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> *snip*
> 
> Was ich mich allerdings frage: Wieso ist sich Blizzard so sicher, dass ihnen von WoW nicht die Kunden abwandern werden?
> 
> ...



So dann rechnen wir mal^^

Bei einem monatlichen Preis von 12€ für WoW zahlt jemand sich Diable 3 kauft 4 Monate wenn das Spiel 50€ kostet. Ich als Singleplayer spieler werd Diablo 3 vermutlich nicht im MP spielen sondern mich an der vorraussichtlich abartig genialen Singleplayer Kampange ergötzen. Damit werd ich aber vermutlich in weniger als 2 Monaten fertig sein (inkl. reroll mit anderen Klassen)... und dann werd ich wieder WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also könnte jeder WoW-Spieler 3-4 Monate Diablo spielen, wenn er dann wieder zu WoW wechseln würde (IN DER THEORIE! Man darf nicht vergessen das ja auch Kosten für Produktion, Entwicklung etc anfallen... aber bei der schieren Masse an WoW-Spielern denke ich 1 Monat abzug (also 3 Monate Diablo zocken^^) reicht das locker als Kompensation wenn JEDER WoW-Spieler Diablo 3 spielt)

Man sieht also:

Selbst bei einem moderaten Wegfall von WoW-Kunden macht Blizzard immer noch mehr Gewinn durch D3... wobei ich davon ausgehe das die meisten entweder beides Spielen oder nur eine WoW-Pause einlegen.

Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht^^

MfG
NSGS


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ja Aber Es ISt Singeplayer Game mit Mulitiplayer Modus? oder Wie Zum Beischil cod 4 Singelplayer Und Muttilplayer es Ist meher Auf Singelplayer Aus...... und Nich nur aus im net zu spielen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






NightlinerSGS schrieb:


> So dann rechnen wir mal^^
> 
> Bei einem monatlichen Preis von 12€ für WoW zahlt jemand sich Diable 3 kauft 4 Monate wenn das Spiel 50€ kostet. Ich als Singleplayer spieler werd Diablo 3 vermutlich nicht im MP spielen sondern mich an der vorraussichtlich abartig genialen Singleplayer Kampange ergötzen. Damit werd ich aber vermutlich in weniger als 2 Monaten fertig sein (inkl. reroll mit anderen Klassen)... und dann werd ich wieder WoW spielen
> 
> ...



du vergisst allerdings den MP und da macht es immer wieder spaß mit netten leuten zu spieln oder sich mit priv. freunden wieder mal nen char hochspieln ... sie dir an wie groß die D2 comm noch ist dann wirst du wissen das sie sicher nicht 3-4 monate diablo spieln sondern sicher definitv länger ...


----------



## ComPoti (29. Juni 2008)

Scoo schrieb:


> Wenn Diablo 3 in irgenteiner art etwas bietet wofür man bezahlen muß dann kann sich Blizzard zu anfang schon mal viele käufer abschminken.



Ja, das sind die Meinungen vor Veröffentlichung von D3. Wenn das Spiel erst mal erhältlich ist, dann wird bestimmt so ziemlich jeder, der damals D2 begeistert gespielt hat, wenigstens darüber nachdenken das Spiel zu kaufen. Und die meisten werden es mit Sicherheit tun.
Bei WoW war am Anfang auch die Meinung "Spinnen die? Die gehen mit dem Spiel Sang- und Klanglos unter weil niemals im Leben einer bereit ist jeden Monat soviel Kohle abzudrücken" weit verbreitet und was ist jetzt? 



Scoo schrieb:


> Hellgate london ist der beste beweiß wie man es auf keinen Fall macht.



Weil Hellgate auch nicht gehalten hat was von Anfang an versprochen wurde, DESHALB (und ein paar anderer Gründe natürlich) war das Spiel mehr oder weniger ein Reinfall.

Aber letzten Endes glaube ich fest daran weiterhin im BattleNet kostenlos spielen zu dürfen und es keine monatliche Gebühren für D3 anfallen werden.

Viele Grüße,
Michael *der seit D3-Ankündigung schon mal seinen neuen PC plant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## bpblub (29. Juni 2008)

Hey,

Also ich finde, man sollte trotz allem monatliche Gebühren einfügen. Ja haut mich jetzt alle. : D

Gründe:

1. Battle.net = Anti-Cheater und ständige Server kosten decken (2 € pro Monat)
2. Es gibt ein sicher Char für sich selber (1 € pro Monat)
3. Irgendwelche "GMs" hinsetzen + Patchen (2 € pro Monat)

Das wären dann 5 €. Also die würd ich mir aufjedenfall gönnen.
Ich mein, lieber ein wenig Geld bezahlt und dafür geht die Firma nicht pleite, man muss ja auch mal daran denken.
Ich konnte mir nie vorstellen, wie eine Firma das machen soll, mit den ständigen Server kosten. Im Falle Diablo 2 war das vielleicht nicht so viel, aber in D3 wird es denke ich mal weitaus mehr sein.

lg
blub


----------



## Ocian (29. Juni 2008)

Und auch hier hoffe ich darauf, das ihr euch bessert und den Ton ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teljadris (29. Juni 2008)

Das System von Hellgate London macht irgendwie Sinn für Blizzard. Man kann mit seiner Originalkopie von Diablo III ins Battle.net und sich mit dem der Sammelwut infizieren lassen. Um dann auf Hell zu spielen, wird aber dann ne monatliche Gebühr fällig. Des heißt du wirst angefixt und wenn du dann noch weiter zocken willst ( und du willst, glaube mir) dann mußt du nen geringen Obulus entrichten. Daß Blizzard an einen Verzicht auf die Gebühren pleite gehen wird, glaub ich allerdings nicht. Der Erfolg von WoW spielt genügend Geld in die Kassen. Allerdings weiß Blizzard, wie man Leute dazu bringt, Geld für ein virtuelles Leben auszugeben. Mal eben so 8 € im Monat zahlen um noch bessere Gegenstände abzusahnen, ist für keinen Casualgamer wirklich ein Problem.

Wirtschaftlich betrachtet sind Gebühren auf jedenfall unabwendbar. Der Reiz von D I und D II war ja das gratis online spielen, um damit die Spiele überhaupt an den Mann zu bringen. D III hat dieses Problem nicht. Genauso wie SC I ----> SC II. Daß die Kunden bereit sind, Geld dafür auszugeben, läßt sich seit dem Erflog von WoW nicht mehr leugnen.

Ich persönlich hoffe, daß es kostenlos bleibt und daß eine kostenlose Nutzung des Battle.net wirtschaftlich mehr Sinn macht, als monatlich Kosten für was auch immer zu verlangen. Aber das ist für die Marketingstrategen.


----------

